# Buttonwood 5/2



## sickle (Apr 15, 2004)

Fished Buttonwood from 5:45 until 8:30 p.m. and didn't catch a fish. Only saw 1 small walleye caught the entire time I was out. Only the third time I have been skunked this year. The moss seemed to get thicker since Friday (if thats possible). I think the drop in water temp hurt the fishing. Should only improve throughout the week though. Hopefully the weather will be warmer and the fish more active when Leaky Tiki comes to visit Friday!!! I did get to meet meadmeister and show him a few spots to fish out on the rock pile. Sorry I couldn't get the fish to cooperate though. According to the maumee tackle website, the white bass have moved in (some pretty impressive pictures) but I did not see any caught nor have I caught any yet. Later.


----------



## meadmeister (Apr 14, 2004)

maumee 5/2 with sickle, caught so much that my back went out after two hours. got about 2 tons of seaweed(moss). Left sickle at 7:30 as i crossed the river on the 475 bridge there was no one upstream and than a fishing book picture of two lone fisherman in the middle of the river downstream. Than for some reaon my back didn't hurt as mush I had been the third.


----------



## leaky tiki (Apr 14, 2004)

so...are the walleye still there? it is worth the trip up?


----------



## fishfinder668 (Apr 14, 2004)

Based on my experience on Sunday---if you are more than a short walk (30 seconds or less) you are too far away from the Maumee for it to be worth going to unless you want to eat moss. However, Maumee Bait and Tackle will tell you about the fisherman who had caught 200 white bass last Saturday. I'm figuring he must have used dynamite and a net to catch them. It all cost me 300 travel miles and hotel fare to catch moss. There were only about 10 fishermen on the river from what I saw and none of them had a fish. There are those who want to post catching fish through the moss with the "right setup", however---I think they must work for the bait shop.


----------



## sickle (Apr 15, 2004)

The walleye are still in there. I caught 5 walleye in 25 minutes on Friday night. They didn't all leave the river Saturday. The moss is really bad but the rising water level will help wash some of that out and the rising temperatures will get the fish active later in the week. Leaky Tiki, I am very confident that we will catch some walleye on Friday. This may be my last time out in the river this year so we have to make it a good one. I have kept 27 walleyes this year and would like to break 30. If anybody wants to join us, we will be fishing Buttonwood Friday morning. Later.


----------



## meadmeister (Apr 14, 2004)

I agree with sickle the moss is terrible, though I saw guys with fish. I thought I had a couple on then the moss would hit and cause drag before I could set. I also saw bait fish jumping and I've caught fish almost always on those occasions. As for white bass I haven't seen any yet.


----------

